# Differences in TCR composite frames from last several years



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

I was just wondering if there are any differences/improvements made to the regular tcr composite frames (not the advanced) over the last several years? I remember reading reviews from people in the past who felt they lacked stiffness in the bottom bracket. However, I had the chance to ride an 07 TCR 1 recently and I was thoroughly impressed with how it felt. Nice ride and definitely not lacking in the stiffness department.


----------



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

2007 TCR comp frames are 2006 TCR Advance frames. Which is 10% stiffer from previous years. I believe the 2007 TCR comp uses T700 carbon fiber.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

paba said:


> 2007 TCR comp frames are 2006 TCR Advance frames. Which is 10% stiffer from previous years. I believe the 2007 TCR comp uses T700 carbon fiber.


The 2007 TCR Comps use T700 fibers. The 2006 TCR Advanced used T800/1000 fibers as do the 2007 Advanced frames. So the 2007 TCRs are not the 2006 TCR Advanced.


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

I have a 2004 TCR Comp. You'll note that the chainstays were very short that year and significantly longer in 2005. I believe this has stayed the same since. As far as how they layup the carbon, can't help you there.

I'm not a light rider (192lbs) but the front end (fork most likely) is pretty soft to me. I also don't find the high speed handling to my liking. I now use this bike as my rain bike. My new bike (Cyfac Tigre) is stiffer and much more secure feeling at speed even though the geometry is quite similar.


----------



## paba (Dec 30, 2004)

As I've mentioned, 2007 TCR Comp is made up of T700 carbon. But it does have the same build characteristics of the 2006 TCR Advance. If you take a look at the 2007 TCR comp and the 2006 TCR Advance it has the same head tube, bottom bracket, chain stays and seat stays. If you recall the 2006 TCR comp and earlier has that 'box" between the bottom bracket and chain stays. The 2007 TCR comp is marginally stiffer than the 2006 TCR Comp by 10%, as per gaint comments.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

there are minute changes in geometry. i remember angles slightly changing (if i remember right), and the top tube length being minutely different. as previously stated, the wheel base was also different through the years. the earlier models were more aggressive.


----------

